# Experiences with Nektar keyboards?



## jjmmuir (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
My yamaha p95 does not have a mod wheel, or any other functionality, so I am going to get a midi keyboard as I get more into writing for orchestral instruments.
I have seen some online reviews of the nektar and they look very promising - particularly the integration with logic x, and the price.
I will probably go for the LX61 but would love to hear that there no issues or problems first. In fact any user feedback would be great.
Thanks so much,
Jeremy


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 9, 2016)

I use an LX88. I've never had any technical issues with it although I only use the keyboard and nothing else on it. 

While it's fine for entering in basic midi data, I find it impossible to play piano on it. Even after adjusting the velocity curve I find that I can't get a decent performance on it so I use a Yamaha Clavinova for all of my piano playing until I can replace the LX88 with a Fatar TP/40 GH. The main factors that I got the LX88 for were the price and the thinness in order for it to fit under my desk. I'd suggest trying it out before you buy if you can.


----------



## jjmmuir (Oct 9, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I use an LX88. I've never had any technical issues with it although I only use the keyboard and nothing else on it.
> 
> While it's fine for entering in basic midi data, I find it impossible to play piano on it. Even after adjusting the velocity curve I find that I can't get a decent performance on it so I use a Yamaha Clavinova for all of my piano playing until I can replace the LX88 with a Fatar TP/40 GH. The main factors that I got the LX88 for were the price and the thinness in order for it to fit under my desk. I'd suggest trying it out before you buy if you can.


Thanks Gerhard. Appreciate that. wonder if anyone else has had more success? I do understand that the keyboard has more of a 'synth' action...which is why i wouldn't go for the full 88 keys.


----------



## J-M (Oct 10, 2016)

Proud owner of a LX88 here too!

I've had one for almost a year and I haven't had any technical problems with it, the semi-weighted keybed is still solid and so are the sliders. I don't play piano (read:can't play :D) too much, so the feel is decent enough for me. And it is cheap+the daw integration is pretty neat. It seems though, that the LX series is being replaced by the LX+ series...Couldn't find a regular LX on Thomann anymore. Haven't tested the new ones so I can't really comment on that. If you have a better budget you could always buy a midi keyboard with hammer action, those are a lot more expensive though. Depends on what you need!

EDIT: The LX+ series seems to have a bit more bells and whistles, (led lights, names for the faders, etc) but I bet that the keybed feels just about the same.


----------



## Killiard (Oct 10, 2016)

I bought the LX88 not long after it came out. I like it but I never use ANY of the other buttons or knobs - I use a nanoKontrol for all my cc input so I don't really need them.
In reality all I really want is a semi weighted keyboard with nothing on it but keys!!

My one issue with the LX is the difference in velocity numbers between the white and black keys. It took me a while to get used to and even after a year of using it I still have issues.


----------



## J-M (Oct 10, 2016)

Killiard said:


> My one issue with the LX is the difference in velocity numbers between the white and black keys. It took me a while to get used to and even after a year of using it I still have issues.



Yeah, I've read that it seems to be a problem with cheaper keybeds. But as you said, one can get used to it.


----------



## byzantium (Oct 10, 2016)

Agree with Gerhard and Killiard above. Great value and functionality, but I personally didn't buy the LX88 because of the velocity difference between black and white keys.


----------



## Killiard (Oct 10, 2016)

MrLinssi said:


> Yeah, I've read that it seems to be a problem with cheaper keybeds. But as you said, one can get used to it.



Yeah I thought I'd gotten used to it until the other day when I received a copy of Bohemian Cello for review. I can be playing along quite happy at mf until I hit a black key and suddenly it jumps out at ff. It's happening all the time! I'm going to have to change the velocity curve a bit I think! 
I generally don't notice the velocity issue until I'm using a library that uses very specific velocities for playing. I had the same issue with Project Sam Swing too.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Oct 10, 2016)

I upgraded my maudio to the http://amzn.to/2deVefN (lx88) and I am really happy with it


----------



## toddkedwards (Oct 10, 2016)

I've been using the LX88 for over a year and I've very satisfied with it. I would agree with @Killiard and @byzantium with the white and black keys having very different feels. Overall, for the price and if your looking to get an 88 key midi controller you just cannot beat it. It does look like Nektar has release the LX88+ which is an upgraded version of the one I own.

I hope this helps and good luck with your search!


----------



## milesito (Oct 10, 2016)

Ok, I have a strong opinion on this one..Do not buy the LX61. I just 3 months ago was looking for a 61 key keyboard for when _I travel. I chose the LX61 from Guitar Center. I bought it because of the price point, and the reviews saying the nobs were really rhobust and nice feeling. They are very nice feeling...the knobs and faders are assignable to all CC's which I required. The first LX61 had a broken knob and the feel of the keys was EXTREMELY cheap. I was willing to look past the keys being cheap because I liked the feel of the mod wheel and knobs. That being said, the consistency of the notes/keys when you play them is completely off and difficult to play. I am a pianist and it drove me absolutely crazy trying to program midi as the velocities were completely wrong and more over some keys you had to hit really hard to get it to register a note, and others you could hit softer. (i.e. c4 vs c#4) ... So I tried velocity curves etc, and eventually had to give up. Guitar center took it back and I had the same experience on 2 LX61's. Then I got the Novation Launch Key 61. Everything of that was high quality for the price and I loved the feeling of it. The issue was that at the end of the day, after talking to customer support, I couldn't assign specific CC#'s to the faders and knobs. It all felt great but that was a hard requirement. At the end of it all, I settled for the M-Audio Oxygen MKIV 61 and It works great. It doesn't feel quite as high quality as the Novation, but It meets all my requirements, is easy to program, and has a good enough feeling and nice consistency when I play it. _


----------



## nas (Oct 10, 2016)

Is this issue with the velocity differences between the white and black keys something that can be addressed in a firmware update?


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 10, 2016)

I have an LX88. The only issue I have is the velocity differences of the black and white keys. Black keys are more sensitive than the white. I wrote to Nektar and asked the very question of a possible firmware update to address it. Their response didn't even get to my question because they didn't acknowledge there was an issue. I've tested it a lot and the black keys register about 5 to 15 percent higher values depending on how hard your playing. The area that bugs me the most is with medium intensity playing. It is in that area that the sharps and flats start awkwardly jumping out. It's too bad because from what I can tell the LX88 is the best 88 key non hammer action out there. The MAudio Keystation 88 has the same velocity issue and has an overall way cheaper feeling keybed. I think there is still a big hole in that market. Nektar got close, but not quite there. I will always be on the lookout for a better 88 key semi-weighted option.


----------



## Killiard (Oct 10, 2016)

I agree. I tried the keystation 88 and the keys felt bloody awful. 

I don't understand why there isn't a really good sub £200 semi weighted 88 key controller. I don't want any knobs or pads on it. Just 88 semi weighted keys that plays well. If I could make all the faders etc disappear from my LX88 and fix the white/black key velocity issue, it'd be near perfect for me.


----------



## byzantium (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes agree on both - yes I would have thought a big hole in the market, and yes I also thought Nectar got almost there with the LX88 (and only didn't get there because of the black/white key differences). 

Thanks very much @toddkedwards for the heads-up re the new LX88+. Very interesting news indeed - I wonder is the black/white key thing fixed / adjustable in the '+' version...

I can't find any info on-line about the differences between the LX88 and the LX88+ 

I sent in a pre-sales support query around this to Nectar just now, so if I hear back tomorrow, I'll write back. Thanks.


----------



## byzantium (Oct 10, 2016)

Also think that 88-key midi controllers should be as flat as possible and have zero controls on their top surfaces, so that you can create a reasonably ergonomic studio environment by keeping a computer keyboard and mouse (and optional midi faders like nanokontrol) as close and as low height as possible, right on top of the midi keyboard top surface (or e.g. on a sliding drawer over the top).


----------



## gpax (Oct 10, 2016)

milesito said:


> Ok, I have a strong opinion on this one..Do not buy the LX61. I just 3 months ago was looking for a 61 key keyboard for when _I travel. I chose the LX61 from Guitar Center. I bought it because of the price point, and the reviews saying the nobs were really rhobust and nice feeling. They are very nice feeling...the knobs and faders are assignable to all CC's which I required. The first LX61 had a broken knob and the feel of the keys was EXTREMELY cheap. I was willing to look past the keys being cheap because I liked the feel of the mod wheel and knobs. That being said, the consistency of the notes/keys when you play them is completely off and difficult to play. I am a pianist and it drove me absolutely crazy trying to program midi as the velocities were completely wrong and more over some keys you had to hit really hard to get it to register a note, and others you could hit softer. (i.e. c4 vs c#4) ... So I tried velocity curves etc, and eventually had to give up. Guitar center took it back and I had the same experience on 2 LX61's. Then I got the Novation Launch Key 61. Everything of that was high quality for the price and I loved the feeling of it. The issue was that at the end of the day, after talking to customer support, I couldn't assign specific CC#'s to the faders and knobs. It all felt great but that was a hard requirement. At the end of it all, I settled for the M-Audio Oxygen MKIV 61 and It works great. It doesn't feel quite as high quality as the Novation, but It meets all my requirements, is easy to program, and has a good enough feeling and nice consistency when I play it. _


Similar to my experience as well, just after the LX61 first came out.

Though I think it’s important to point out that the 88-key being discussed is a different keybed, and perhaps regarded more highly in some respects? I cannot say, as I only owned the LX 61, which the original post mentions specifically.

I actually owned two at one point! The first one proved to be defective as the keys shifted and raised up after only a couple of months. The second was a replacement Nektar kindly sent out, but never followed up on having me send back the original for them to inspect. I gave both of these away to a local school later on.

For the price point, I would not necessarily dissuade anyone from buying the LX 61, as it has some decent features, but along the lines of what I consider to be a more budget-priced option better suited for someone starting out. The limited velocity options (four curves) did not provide a sweet spot for me when it came to controlling virtual instruments.

I was also not a fan of the ergonomic location for the eight knobs, particularly with the top four being so close to the edge that my fingers and knuckles would overreach and hit my CPU display just above. Their promotional photos show what I’m talking about.


----------



## jjmmuir (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the helpful feedback. I am rather used to uneven velocity in midi keyboards but this seems quite extreme to some. 

I would be very interested to know whether anyone with the "+" newer version has the same experience.

Also as I'm in Hong kong as I was planning to get one sent from the states. I'm rethinking that now, as a few have mentioned having to return faulty product. Though again for the price, it does seem like a fair risk to take.


----------



## rose_aleria (Oct 10, 2016)

jjmmuir said:


> Thanks everyone for the helpful feedback. I am rather used to uneven velocity in midi keyboards but this seems quite extreme to some.
> 
> I would be very interested to know whether anyone with the "+" newer version has the same experience.



I have just ordered an LX61+ today, so I'll tell you guys how it feels when it arrives and when I've played on it 

Should be arriving tomorrow..


----------



## jjmmuir (Oct 10, 2016)

rose_aleria said:


> I have just ordered an LX61+ today, so I'll tell you guys how it feels when it arrives and when I've played on it
> 
> Should be arriving tomorrow..


Perfect timing! Yes, please come back with any thoughts


----------



## ZeroZero (Oct 11, 2016)

Just be going through this. ordeal here too I opted for an Akai advance keyboard as it would load all VSTs and their presets. The theory is good, but the implementation was poor. I had all sorts of connectivity issues, about three hours with tech support trying to get it working properly on my fast WIN 10 machine. It would not install, then would not set up right - it went back.
SO I decided to go into Digital Village in Romford, because I wanted hands on and good advice.
The build of the Akai is very good, the only keyboard that matches it build-wise is the Komplete - I shied away from this as I don't use a lot of NI stuff. 
There were about twenty or more controller keyboards on show, I tried them all. Frankly as a keyboard player, they all played like toys, and many had iffy faders. I did not see the Roland, but this has the Roland wheel instead of a MOD/Pitch bend wheel. I would expect Roland not to build toys. 
Many were _very_ poor, so I would be very cautious about buying without touching/seeing.There was not anything that I could say was good apart from the AKAI which is flawed by it's software, or the NI Komplete, which reeks of quality but I was unsure of its support for other manufactures - although apparently it does (but how well?) 
Eventually I decided not to splash the cash and bought a M-Audio Oxygen 25. This works well and is about the same level of 'plastickyness' as all the rest. I have set it up, it works fine, the keys are full size, the pads work fine, the pots are adequate. It sits light on the lap. My workflow will be, use my Roland 700NX (fantastic action) for playing things in, use the M Audio for synth lines and controlling pots in VSTs simply by using MIDI learn.
I will probably buy an Akai Advance once the software reaches prime-time. Presently VIP is version 2.1.1. It may work for you, if it does, its probably the best you can get.
Meanwhile the Oxygen is doing its job well and is only £60. 
BTW the Novation stuff has been through my studio, it uses 'wrappers' these are DLL copies of your original VSTs that talk to your controller. Their build is OK ish and you do get nice lights.


----------



## rose_aleria (Oct 11, 2016)

jjmmuir said:


> Perfect timing! Yes, please come back with any thoughts



Small update, it just arrived and I am trying it out. I'll come back with more useful information when i've tried it for a few hours


----------



## rose_aleria (Oct 11, 2016)

rose_aleria said:


> Small update, it just arrived and I am trying it out. I'll come back with more useful information when i've tried it for a few hours



So.. my experience so far:

The keys are not as bad as I thought.. at all. Maybe this just comes down to my standards, but I've played worse keys. They're decent. They're certainly good enough to play the sample libraries I use, and as for piano, it's decent for that too. I may not be a good judge of it right now as I am very badly sleep deprived... So I can't play as fast as I normally would as my balance is disrupted. Nevertheless, moving on..

The pads are indeed great  They feel nice, and indeed, a lightest touch already triggers a sample. Albeit very softly.

The integration is awesome, but one part is not working for me: Showing/hiding the mixer and VST panels. I've sent a support message to Nektar about it..

EDIT: I got it working.. turns out I had to hold Shift and press those buttons for show/hide. It was in the manual. I'll attribute that to sleep deprivation 

EDITT: Wow. The functionality in this thing is really good.. I was able to assign the Mod Wheel to act as a controller for CC 11 without using the computer whatsoever :D Re-assigning controls is a breeze.. I love that part about this keyboard.

I'll come back to this and properly judge the keys.. when I've had some good sleep.


----------



## byzantium (Oct 11, 2016)

byzantium said:


> Thanks very much @toddkedwards for the heads-up re the LX88+. I wonder is the black/white velocity issue fixed / adjustable in the '+' version... I sent in a pre-sales support query to Nectar, if I hear back tomorrow, I'll write back.



Nektar Support got back today pretty promptly - here is their reply on the differences between the LX88 and LX88+ (seems to apply to all LX models):

"The only major differences between the LX and the LX+ models are as follows:

There are different color LED lights around the pads

There are added functions below the display buttons
We added 'Clip' and 'Scene' buttons that launch in Bitwig 

We have added another user assignable page of controls in instrument mode
In regards to the keys, they are the same keybed in both models. Also the velocity sensitivity is the same on both models."


----------



## tarantulis (Oct 11, 2016)

You're going to have to choose between good keys and a good controller. You can't have both.

Roland A-88 + Nektar Panorama + a double stand. Problem solved


----------



## byzantium (Oct 11, 2016)

tarantulis said:


> You're going to have to choose between good keys and a good controller. You can't have both. Roland A-88 + Nektar Panorama + a double stand. Problem solved



I'm kinda leaning that way (A-88 + Nanokontrol2, leaving space directly on top of the A-88 for computer keyboard and mouse).

However, I played the Studiologic SL88 Grand the other day - it's really lovely to play (closer to piano than A-88), and has lots of midi controller functionality (apart from transport, and copious faders/knobs), but has less space on top, and had slightly uneven action between keys. Can't decide.


----------



## milesito (Oct 11, 2016)

rose_aleria said:


> I have just ordered an LX61+ today, so I'll tell you guys how it feels when it arrives and when I've played on it
> 
> Should be arriving tomorrow..


good luck!


----------



## rose_aleria (Oct 12, 2016)

Right, okay. I've had proper sleep.. time to really try this out


----------



## rose_aleria (Oct 12, 2016)

Well... I just composed and recorded an entire song in one day using this new keyboard. I think I can safely say that it fits my needs well! If you guys would like, I can post it somewhere. I'm new here so I'm not sure if I'm allowed to put it right in this post.

The keys do take some getting used to, for me, but I think that is also because the width of the keys is different from what I'm used to. Velocity sensitivity is fine, which is the thing I was most worried about. It doesn't feel like it smoothly resists back, but I didn't expect that - it is synth action, not semi-weighted or fully weighted. However, it is not NEARLY as bad as I thought. Perhaps the keys in the LX61+ ARE better than in the old version. It does feel a bit resistant, and not like a toy in my opinion.

I've played worse keys - namely, the M-Audio Keystation 33 Mini... which, for me, DOES feel like a toy.. But that's a travel keyboard and it's good at what it does 

As for DAW integration, it is awesome. It's not as good as the Nektar Panorama series, but you shouldn't expect that, either.. This is their lower line. Soft takeover is really useful, because you can actually control the mixer without messing up your project. REAPER integration is a bit lackluster. In particular, I miss the ability to quickly scrub the transport, arm tracks for record, and the patch switching works via REAPER's patch system, which nearly no VST seems to be using. The record arming problem can be solved by setting REAPER to auto-arm your selected track.

However, the keyboard has a really nice ability to customize any and all controls on it to send whatever CC message you want, using only the keyboard, and no interface on the computer whatsoever. It's quite pleasant. So is the pad learn function.. which is really useful for drums.

All in all, I really really like the integration. The keys are good for me as well, so... my conclusion, at least in my opinion, is that it's quite a nice keyboard for the price I paid for it  (160 euros)


----------



## jjmmuir (Oct 13, 2016)

rose_aleria said:


> Well... I just composed and recorded an entire song in one day using this new keyboard. I think I can safely say that it fits my needs well! If you guys would like, I can post it somewhere. I'm new here so I'm not sure if I'm allowed to put it right in this post.
> 
> The keys do take some getting used to, for me, but I think that is also because the width of the keys is different from what I'm used to. Velocity sensitivity is fine, which is the thing I was most worried about. It doesn't feel like it smoothly resists back, but I didn't expect that - it is synth action, not semi-weighted or fully weighted. However, it is not NEARLY as bad as I thought. Perhaps the keys in the LX61+ ARE better than in the old version. It does feel a bit resistant, and not like a toy in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty good - certainly better value than keyboards at the same price- thanks for your feedback!


----------



## DHousden (Oct 13, 2016)

I literally just bought a Panorama P6 this week, thinking I'd found the holy grail, as it was advertised as a fully weighted 61 note controller! I was very disappointed to find upon playing it, that it is in fact semi-weighted and it doesn't even rank particularly highly among other semi-weighted keybeds I've used previously. As has been mentioned numerous times before, there is a discrepancy between the weighting of the black keys in relation to the white keys, which makes playing with fluid dynamics a very difficult feat indeed. 

I've since returned it and the quest continues...


----------



## ZeroZero (Oct 18, 2016)

I have a Roland 700NX here as my main keyboard. I confess this has spoilt me, action wise, but it is a stage piano rather than a controller keyboard. Its difficult to see how the action can get any better than the Roland (once the muscle tone memory tunes in) .
I tried a small Akai Advance keyboard as a controller. This was of very good build quality with good synth keys - it advertised advanced integration with my daw (Cubase 8.5, Win 10/64). This never happened. I spent three days with their tech support with them remoting in, I gather I was not the first. The AKAI VIP (version 2.1 build 35) software worked sometimes, but connections were lost about every 15 minutes. It had to go. I was gutted because the hardware was real good and the intentions of the software were good but not ready for prime time IMO. I was gutted, I would definitely buy again IF VIP were to stabilize.
I have had a Novation SLMkII in my studio - it was sold to me as simply the best (a few years back). Again the software was euphemistically - 'under development'. It 'wrapped' each VST with a 'container' dll. The lights and dials looked like Saturday Night in LA, they were informative, but hte build quality again was - OK ish, like a Yamaha PSR keyboard from Argos. 
So, I went on a shopping trip to Digital Village Romford London (major UK supplier). Here they had around 20 different controllers on display. The Roland's were missing, but I did not want them as I prefer a separate pitch bend and mod wheel (they have a bespoke offering).
Frankly, most of the keys felt cheesy and toy-like. Build quality wise most have a _lot _to desire.
Of the ones on show the only one that had build quality was the Komplete Kontrol, it reminded me of Bang and Oulefson HI FI, but..... this seems to be primarily dedicated to Native Instruments connections. It did reek of class though. I shied away, as apart from Kontakt and Absynth I use mostly other VSTs. It may handle interlopers well but I did not want to splash out unless I was really sure.

Frankly I don't know of any controller keyboard that would come up to my standard, and I dont think I am alone in this.
I would want uncompromised build quality, a full GUI display (why can't keyboards jack out the GUI to a touch screen of our choice/size? This would be cheap and user customisable); I want information under the knobs to say what they are controlling, or at least a full keyboard map on an onboard display; good build quality and rock solid integration with DAWs and all the big VSTs. *No* tiny little screens or buttons with misleading labels. 
AFAIK this does not exist anywhere, though I would bet that it would sell sell sell if there were one - even for a hefty price.

Being as the tech is still not there (IMO), and having looked around the 20 or so offerings in the store, my choice was a surprising one. I opted for a M-Audio Oxygen 25. This was only 60 bucks UK! It did not seem worth splashing cash on anything more.
The Oxygen has 25 keys, has the build quality to match most of the other keyboards (medium quality at best) and has full size keys. It, like most of the rest, has a small uninformative display, that can only show two digits. It has decent size knobs, wheels and buttons of adequate, but not classy build quality. Nothing fancy, but functional. But.... it is easy to set up, and with MIDI learn it can touch control any parameter. 
All in all nothing in the store had action that was better than this modest keyboard (that's not stating much) and I just got the feeling that the set up and parameter delving of _any _of these controllers, was not yet intuitive and could not match the utter simplcity of MIDI learn, which is now provided by most VSTs. 

Until something comes along, hopefully the AKAI advance with improved software, then I shall work with this. I shall simply use my Roland for note input and the Oxygen 25 sits easily on my lap for tweaking parameters. It's doing the job


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 18, 2016)

Interesting to read of the LX88+, all news to me. I tried the previous version last year - I don't really want any of the bells or whistles, but the sticking point for me as with so many has been the uneven response between black and white keys, so I passed. Still waiting for that elusive good quality semi-weighted 88 note keyboard. Would definitely be interested in someone who has played both old and new versions of the LX88 to see if there is any perceived difference in the black key / white key thing.


----------



## byzantium (Oct 18, 2016)

Guy, I got an email from Nektar Support stating there were no differences between the old and new models in terms of keybed or velocity sensitivity (see below).
Regards, Paul.



byzantium said:


> "The only major differences between the LX and the LX+ models are as follows:
> 
> There are different color LED lights around the pads
> 
> ...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks Paul - I guess I was trying to square that with Rose's more positive experiences - perhaps I'm clutching at straws, but it's not unknown to fix something on the quiet without publicly fessing up.

As ever, all I'm really waiting for is a box with a fatar 88 note semi-weighted, physical mod and pitch wheels, inputs for pedals and that's about it. Seems to be like asking for the proverbial moon on a stick.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 18, 2016)

I want a lightweight 73 or 76 semi-weighted keyboard with faders and a modwheel to play Mainstage or Logic Pro live with a MacBook Pro and am astonished at how few choices there are. Mostly there are either 88 0r 61 keys.


----------



## byzantium (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks Guy, 

Aye, that's true (re Nektar possibly quietly fixing it). I imagine they could go at least halfway to fixing it by scaling the velocities with a software / firmware update, leaving any mechanical differences. 

Yes indeed the search for a midi controller goes on and on! I am currently unboxing a Roland A-88 (after trying as many as I could get my hands on (see below), I thought it was the best compromise of those I could try, with a light-enough feel (although a little bouncy) and a shallow form factor with nothing on the top surface, in the hope that I can figure out something ergonomic in combination with computer controls as well. I wanted an 88 key for keyswitches and general range, and a weighted but light-ish action for some piano playing as well as VIs.

I tried / had narrowed it down to: Studiologic SL88 Grand - (Fatar TP40Wood) this was an extremely nice action indeed, however the model (new delivery to shop) had a few uneven-weight keys mechanically (and some with tiny clicks) and a big knob on top where I want to put a computer keyboard (and I was a bit wary of potential mechanical issues long-term/reputation rightly or wrongly) plus it's a ton weight; Casio PX-160 digital piano - amazing for the price, just a little heavy action for me, (and too high form-wise), and Roland FP30 digital piano, a nice, lighter feel than Casio but a little heavier than A-88, but same issue of form factor. 

Going to try to build a sliding shelf over the A-88 and see how that works for computer use.


----------



## byzantium (Oct 18, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> I want a lightweight 73 or 76 semi-weighted keyboard with faders and a modwheel to play Mainstage or Logic Pro live with a MacBook Pro and am astonished at how few choices there are. Mostly there are either 88 0r 61 keys.



Second-hand Roland A-30 or A-33 ? You only get the Roland pitch/modwheel joystick though (although you could velcro a Nanokontrol on top!) (but I've just realised because of its age it only has MIDI, not USB which you probably want for ease of use). I have a A-30 (but no occasion to use it now).

Edit: sorry, you said semi-weighted also! A-30 is just 'synth' action.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 18, 2016)

byzantium said:


> Second-hand Roland A-30 or A-33 ? You only get the Roland pitch/modwheel joystick though (although you could velcro a Nanokontrol on top!) (but I've just realised because of its age it only has MIDI, not USB which you probably want for ease of use). I have a A-30 (but no occasion to use it now).




No, MIDI is fine, thanks for the tip. But I really don't like the joystick because you cannot just leave it in other than the default position. Still, perhaps an option so again, thanks.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 18, 2016)

You might be able to find a used Yamaha KX76 in LA. Watch Craigslist and reverb.









Ashermusic said:


> I want a lightweight 73 or 76 semi-weighted keyboard with faders and a modwheel to play Mainstage or Logic Pro live with a MacBook Pro and am astonished at how few choices there are. Mostly there are either 88 0r 61 keys.


----------



## rose_aleria (Oct 18, 2016)

Guy Rowland said:


> Thanks Paul - I guess I was trying to square that with Rose's more positive experiences - perhaps I'm clutching at straws, but it's not unknown to fix something on the quiet without publicly fessing up.


Perhaps this is down to my low standards in keyboards. Compared to the ones i've played before, this one is actually an improvement. I'm an amateur YouTube filmscore composer who's trying to get her channel off the ground, so I do not exactly expect the best of the best :o

Although, are we sure that Nektar's mail was about *all* of the LX line, not just the 88?

Oh, btw, here's a link to the forum thread containing that composition I created on the Nektar Impact LX61+. Like I said, sufficient for my needs.
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/ash-and-dust.56628/


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 18, 2016)

Rose - it turns out that non-weighted keyboards are absurdly rare in large sizes. I have an M Audio Keystation 88es, and I loathe it. When I tried the Nektar, it did feel better to me than what I had, so I can well believe you're having a similar experience. But - that's when playing the white notes! The specific discrepancy between black and white notes was a new problem I don't currently have, so that outweighed the good qualities for me, so I'm limping on with what I have rather than get something better in some areas and worse than others. Its a long-standing gripe for many of us. If you have the time and patience, I'd be interested if you spent a bit of time trying to see if you notice a difference between black and white in some tests? 

(thanks for the link - will post on that in your other thread btw)


----------



## rose_aleria (Oct 18, 2016)

Guy Rowland said:


> Rose - it turns out that non-weighted keyboards are absurdly rare in large sizes. I have an M Audio Keystation 88es, and I loathe it. When I tried the Nektar, it did feel better to me than what I had, so I can well believe you're having a similar experience. But - that's when playing the white notes! The specific discrepancy between black and white notes was a new problem I don't currently have, so that outweighed the good qualities for me, so I'm limping on with what I have rather than get something better in some areas and worse than others. Its a long-standing gripe for many of us. If you have the time and patience, I'd be interested if you spent a bit of time trying to see if you notice a difference between black and white in some tests?
> 
> (thanks for the link - will post on that in your other thread btw)


Yes, i'll test the difference between the black and white keys for you guys. It may be there, there was something upon first getting it that made playing it seem a bit harder. But this may also have been the sleep deprivation. In playing my new composition, I don't think I ran into velocity issues with the white vs. the black notes - the piano line seems to have recorded well, with velocities as they should be for a piano performance.

Or is the issue something else than velocity?

(Thanks - I replied there too )


----------



## jonasr (Nov 22, 2016)

jjmmuir said:


> Thanks Gerhard. Appreciate that. wonder if anyone else has had more success? I do understand that the keyboard has more of a 'synth' action...which is why i wouldn't go for the full 88 keys.





jtnyc said:


> I have an LX88. The only issue I have is the velocity differences of the black and white keys. Black keys are more sensitive than the white. I wrote to Nektar and asked the very question of a possible firmware update to address it. Their response didn't even get to my question because they didn't acknowledge there was an issue. I've tested it a lot and the black keys register about 5 to 15 percent higher values depending on how hard your playing. The area that bugs me the most is with medium intensity playing. It is in that area that the sharps and flats start awkwardly jumping out. It's too bad because from what I can tell the LX88 is the best 88 key non hammer action out there. The MAudio Keystation 88 has the same velocity issue and has an overall way cheaper feeling keybed. I think there is still a big hole in that market. Nektar got close, but not quite there. I will always be on the lookout for a better 88 key semi-weighted option.



I have also found volume sensitivity issues on mine. It also disconnects from my computer (mac mini) at least one time each session. NO biggie (could perhaps be my computer). 

Like the keybed better than M-audio Keystation 88 which I also have owned but one of the keys stopped working one month after the 12 month guarantee. 

Best feel under 1000usd I've tried so far this fall is Kawai ES100, unfortunately a digital piano with no mod well or pitch bend if that is important to you. And also bulky. If Kawai made a smaller (mor affordable) 88 weighted keyed it would be the best in class.


----------



## byzantium (Nov 22, 2016)

yep it's a shame about the black/white key differences in the LX88, otherwise I think Nektar would have an even bigger seller on their hands.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 23, 2016)

Good luck with your purchase, for others the Nektar P1 (no keys) would sit next to your present keyboard. I have one but have yet to get into details, It feels pretty good. 
Z


----------

